# What is the difference between a breastplate and a martingale?



## Min Holly (5 August 2020)

From what I see the only difference is that a breastplate attaches to the saddle and a martingale doesn't. Am I missing something else and what are they used for? tysm 💜


----------



## ihatework (5 August 2020)

A breastplate’s function is to stop the saddle slipping back.

A martingale is designed to limit the height the horse can raise its head.

A martingale comes as either a piece of equipment in its own right, where there is a neckstrap and an attachment to the girth between the legs. Or it can come as a removable attachment that fits to some types of breastplates.

Breastplates/girth’s have a variety of designs, some are compatible with martingale, some arent


----------



## mini_b (5 August 2020)

Breastplate is used to stop the saddle slipping (doesn’t correct a poorly fitted saddle) they are used for fast work like XC or hunting usually. 

martingale is used to stop/discourage a horse from chucking its head in your face. (NOT strap it down, it acts on the reins when it lifts its head) 

You can buy a breastplate with a martingale attachment.

Both are attached at girth.
Breastplate has extra loops to attach to saddle

that’s it covered very generally, there are different martingales and breastplates which serve very slightly different purposes.


----------



## mini_b (5 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			A breastplate’s function is to stop the saddle slipping back.

A martingale is designed to limit the height the horse can raise its head.

A martingale comes as either a piece of equipment in its own right, where there is a neckstrap and an attachment to the girth between the legs. Or it can come as a removable attachment that fits to some types of breastplates.

Breastplates/girth’s have a variety of designs, some are compatible with martingale, some arent
		
Click to expand...

must have been button bashing in sync there IHW! X


----------

